# Fahrberichte und Erfahrungen Radon Slide 29 9.0 2015



## scarto8 (27. Februar 2015)

Hallo...

Ich habe vor mir das Radon Slide 29 9.0 zu kaufen und wollte auf diesem Weg mal fragen ,wer das Bike schon hat und mir mal von seinen Erfahrungen berichten kann. Mich würde besonders das Gewicht interessieren bei XL Rahmengröße und wie sich das auf längeren Touren ohne Höhenmeter bemerkbar macht. 

Vielen Dank 

MfG Sascha


----------



## dererdinger (10. April 2015)

Ich habe es in 18". Nachgewogen habe ich es noch nicht, wobei dir das dann auch nichts in Bezug zum deutlich größeren 22" Rahmen hilft.

Bin gestern ca. 20km gestern gefahren und muss die Gabel und den Dämpfer für die nächsten Touren noch feineinstellen.
Grundsätzlich bin ich - nach der ersten kleinen Ausfahrt - sehr zufrieden damit. Der Lenker ist mit 74cm schon ordentlich breit. Ggf. nehm ich hier noch 1-2cm auf jeder Seite ab. Die Sitzposition ist angenehm aufrecht (bei 1,79m). Wenn man den Lenker jedoch sehr stark einschlägt kommen die Schalthebel den Knien schon recht nahe, evtl. kommt ein etwas längerer Vorbau ran. Aber dazu muss ich erst mal alle meine Standartstrecken gefahren sein um mir ein Urteil bilden zu können 

Einzig die Bremsscheiben habe ich vor der ersten Ausfahrt in die XT Scheiben getauscht. Die Bremsleitung bei der Probefahrt in Bonn war nicht die beste - ok, die Bremse ist noch nicht eingebremst - aber es hat auch etwas gescheppert und das war nach Montage der besseren Scheiben direkt weg.

Zum Kauf:
ich habe es in Bonn beim Megastore reserviert und abgeholt. Die Reservierung hat anstandlos geklappt. Der Verkäufer war freundlich hat aber nicht viel Hilfestellung gegeben oder Fragen nach den Ansprüchen an das Bike gestellt. Ein uninformierter Käufer wäre hier nicht gut aufgehoben. Als Dreingabe hat es lediglich die 43€ Shimano Saint Pedale gegeben. Hier habe ich schon anderer Rabatte bei einem 2.500 Euro Rad (auch im Frühjahr zum Start der Bikesaison gab es schon 200€) bekommen. Da ich mir noch die neuen Scheiben ausgesucht habe wollte ich die Pedale und Scheiben am Rad montieren lassen, das Rad wandert ja vor der Übergabe an den Kunde sowieso kurz durch die Werkstatt zu einen letzten Check. Jetzt der Hammer: das hätte extra gekostet - bei einem 2.500 € Bike ohne nennenswerten Rabatt. Das ist wirklich eine Frechheit. Also hab ich die Teile und das Bike eingepackt und ab nach Hause. Der Service vor Ort scheint also dem Service bei einer Versandbestellung zu entsprechen - also quasi nicht vorhanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarderking (10. April 2015)

dererdinger schrieb:


> bei einem 2.500 € Bike ohne nennenswerten Rabatt. Das ist wirklich eine Frechheit. Also hab ich die Teile und das Bike eingepackt und ab nach Hause. Der Service vor Ort scheint also dem Service bei einer Versandbestellung zu entsprechen - also quasi nicht vorhanden



also wirklich, wenigstens die Benzinkosten hätten die schon übernehmen können wenn du schon extra hinfährst.....


----------

